# Sticky  MS.com winter knit hats are back!



## Steve

I have just updated the site with a new page for this popular item

http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/mscms/knit-hats/

They look very nice and are great for ice fishing.


----------



## goodworkstractors

Hey Steve,

The link wouldn't work for me.


----------



## Steve

We no longer have a supplier. Looking for a new one.


----------



## goodworkstractors

Steve,

Have you found a new supplier?

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Ahill2climb

If looking for a new supplier take a look at Chamberlain Marketing Group in Taylor. I've worked for them for the past 4 years and we can provide you with any type of logoed merchandise. We also do all our embroidery in house and the quality can't be beat!


----------



## AllSpecieAngler

ABC signs in Elba. They embroider in house and do major quantities. They used to or maybe still do Harry from Ficous jigs stuff also. Great ladies to deal with and if you tell them I sent you they'll treat you even better.


----------

